# LOL!!! This is hilarious!!!



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Watch it till the end its soo funny
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REQRHdMRimw&feature=related


Aww cats are nuts!!! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUNmLuNdiL8&feature=related


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

The first one I thought was just disturbing, the second one was really cute


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

That printer one is hilarious. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

I know!!! I hope you werent too upset by the swinging from the ceiling fan one? I was like this is so funny but shame on the person who did it!!


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

Yeah, coulda done without the ceiling fan clip, but the printer one is so funny!


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

lol g those are funny, the ceiliing fan one was funny but cruel i hope that kitty was ok, on the second video the second to last clip with the dog and the black and white cat i could just hear that cat and that dog omg :lol: 
dog-so...what do you think?
cat-i think...RARG!!!!!! I LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!! *loud smacking kisses*
LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

** NOTE - the cat with the fan... this is actually a computer-generated animation, not a real cat. It was made for a commercial.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Pheww!!!!! I was worried like its like must not laugh...poor kitty...must not laugh....HAHAHA!!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

OMG **** I have 4 cats and that is very correct. So funny HAHAHAHAHAH..........UH-OH, I pulled a muscle. X )


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

Okay, that was seriously funny....

Cats still provide me with non stop entertainment..... Just this morning my cat had gotten herself stuck under the sink......


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Oh noo....cats!!!


----------



## SallyBaby (Nov 30, 2008)

Loved em both, it was so hard not to laugh in the second one!


----------

